
Mozilla ports simplified private browsing app to Android - Errorcod3
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2017/06/21/privacy-focused-browser-android/
======
newscracker
I love Firefox Focus on iOS and use it everyday. It's the "anti-tabitis",
"rinse and repeat", private browser. I load up a few sites, one after another
(no tabs), read some stuff and then hit "Erase" to clear everything! It's
definitely a "focus"ed experience for me (excuse the pun).

Even on iOS, it could do with some improvements, like responding to standard
screen swipe gestures for back/forward, adding a share sheet to make it easier
to export the current URL, etc. This may just be my experience alone, but it
also feels slower and "heavier" (battery wise) than Safari.

In case "tabitis" sounds unfamiliar -
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tabitis](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tabitis)

------
Errorcod3
Ad block preloaded is a nice feature. Was having issues getting OperaMini
setup properly. Mozilla Focus has a build set ready for use!

